# Flags on AF Manual Switch Tracks



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I got my hands on some AF manual switch tracks in a lot purchase of other AF remote switch tracks. They appear to be in fairly decent shape other than a little cleanup and maybe a quick lubrication. However, they all have broken or missing "flags" on the pivot shaft -- the flags that indicate straight or curve position. I found a dealer who sells these items but he has two types. One type has a full-size red arrow and green circle, the other type has the red arrow with a notch cut in the main body and the same green circle. My switch tracks, if I can believe the boxes that came with them, are AF #722 and AF #26770. Anyone know which set of "flags" I need to replace the broken or missing ones -- notch or no notch? Thanks.


----------

